# ENDED - WINNER ANNOUNCED - Official BYH Caption Contest - 08/29/2016 - Pic by Genipher



## Support

_WINNER ANNOUNCED HERE_​_

Here's how it works…. We will choose the highest rated photo from our Caption Contest Submissions thread and you all need to post captions for that pic in this captions thread! You can submit captions and vote simultaneously, so the sooner you submit your caption, the more votes you could get! The caption with the most "likes" will be the winner!_

_The winner will receive a special "Caption contest winner" medal and the winner's medal will be displayed in their post bit for 2 weeks. _

_After 2 weeks this medal will be removed, so in order to retain the medal you have to keep playing!

*How to Enter:*_

Reply to this thread with your caption

Vote for your favorite caption using the "like" button
_That's it! Caption away!!

Here's the image for this contest:
_
_


 

If you would like your own pics to be used for these contests, please submit them in this thread._​


----------



## HomeOnTheRange

Oh come on!  Really, F3 is all you got?


----------



## lcertuche

The guards are napping, RUN!


----------



## micah wotring

I think it worked, I think it worked!! Hey, you! Is this 1492?!?!?!

(imagines time machine)


----------



## micah wotring

Hey, hey, hey! Check it out! A door without a door!!!!! lets go...


----------



## micah wotring

Okay, the coast is clear. NOW!!!!


----------



## madelynmccabe

The humans will never find me in here! I'm a genius, that's for sure.


----------



## SheepGirl

Is it safe to come out yet?


----------



## Latestarter

I'm late! I'm late! Now where did that Alice girl go?


----------



## HomeOnTheRange

Wanna watch me pull a magician out of my hut?


----------



## Genipher

_"Can I come into the out, now?"_


[I'm not sure if I can enter when it's my own picture...?]


----------



## Sweetened

_"Ear ye, ear ye!"_


----------



## WantonWoodsman

I said "Beam me up Scotty" Now that I'm here...the sky is the limit


----------



## AClark

Why do they call it a fox hole?


----------



## Support

HomeOnTheRange said:


> Wanna watch me pull a magician out of my hut?



Congratulations @HomeOnTheRange for winning this round!


----------



## Latestarter

Grats!


----------



## micah wotring




----------



## HomeOnTheRange

Thanks all!!


----------



## Latestarter

Still just love your avatar! What a pic! You ought to submit that for a caption!


----------



## madelynmccabe

Yay!! @HomeOnTheRange


----------



## Genipher

Woot!


----------

